# Preaching through Joshua



## Curt (Mar 10, 2010)

I assume that some of you brothers may have preached through the book of Joshua at some point. I am preparing to do just that soon. How did you handle this? What did you do with all the lists of allotments and defeated enemies, etc?


----------



## Zenas (Mar 10, 2010)

Josh is a pretty feisty fellow and he also has moderator powers. Hope it goes well.


----------



## JML (Mar 10, 2010)

Zenas said:


> Josh is a pretty feisty fellow and he also has moderator powers. Hope it goes well.



 However, have you considered preaching to Joshua instead of preaching through him.

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------

Seriously though, my pastor preached through Joshua and he sometimes covered a chapter at a time when it got to the lists of defeated enemies. We can always bring it back to the Lord fighting our battles and defeating our spiritual enemies as a Christian even if it seems the numbers are against us or the walls are too high and impenetrable. We also see the Lord fulfilling His promises to His chosen people and being faithful.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 10, 2010)

Joshua: No Falling Words :: Dale Ralph Davis :: Contemporary Authors :: Modern Authors :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books - Discount Prices - Free Shipping

I heartily recommend this as a help.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 10, 2010)

Ralph Davis' commentaries are fabulous.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 10, 2010)

I communicated with him and he hooked up with my Pastor at College Park Baptist Church during a Samuel series. He ended up coming to our church in Indy. He is one of the most gracious seminary profs I have ever met. He likes exegeisis along with application. He is most wonderful.


----------



## au5t1n (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't forget to consult the book of Jasher as a reference (Josh. 10:13).


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 11, 2010)

Regarding the 'moral' aspect and people's feeling of discomfort:

Amazon.com: Joshua's Conquest (9781870855464): Peter Masters: Books


----------

